# Types of Lime



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

I just started using lime this year on barn floor/ in the bedding. I know you're NOT supposed to use hydrated lime, and barn or ag lime is recommended. But my feed store has food grade lime and I've been using this. Is there a big difference in the food grade and the barn lime? Will the barn lime work better? Mainly I just want to use it to keep down the ammonia smell.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

LomahAcres said:


> I just started using lime this year on barn floor/ in the bedding. I know you're NOT supposed to use hydrated lime, and barn or ag lime is recommended. But my feed store has food grade lime and I've been using this. Is there a big difference in the food grade and the barn lime? Will the barn lime work better? Mainly I just want to use it to keep down the ammonia smell.
> Thanks for any input.


I don't know. But I was thinking you might want to cross post this up in the Homesteading questions. Seems like a lot of folks know so much about this kind of stuff up there...that is if no-one knows here


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> But my feed store has food grade lime and I've been using this


"Food grade" is simply the most pure form of calcium carbonate.
For odor control , there is no advantage to using it, and ag lime should be cheaper

It's a wonderful calcium supplement when added to feed


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> "Food grade" is simply the most pure form of calcium carbonate.
> For odor control , there is no advantage to using it, and ag lime should be cheaper
> 
> It's a wonderful calcium supplement when added to feed



That's good to know. I got a 50# sack of food grade for $5.50, so if its even cheaper - cool  My goats actually crowd around and want to eat it out of the pail. I've been trying not to let them do that because I wasn't sure it was ok. Guess I'll switch to the barn lime for bedding.
Thanks!


----------



## coffeekittie (Feb 26, 2011)

What the previous poster said about it being a purer form is correct, and makes it quite safe to use around any animal - chickens, rabbits, goats, horses, whatever. It will work just fine for odor control, and frankly, I'm jealous that you have access to it at such an incredible price!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That's a good price..
There must be a producer nearby

Feed Grade is at least 98% pure Calcium Carbonate


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't want to hijack LomahAcres thread but what is dolomite lime? Is that food grade?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I don't want to hijack LomahAcres thread but what is dolomite lime? Is that food grade?


It contains more magnesium than feed grade.
They are not the same thing

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolomite



> Dolomite (pronounced /&#712;d&#594;l&#601;ma&#618;t/) is the name of a sedimentary carbonate rock and a mineral, both composed of *calcium magnesium carbonate *CaMg(CO3)2 found in crystals


.



> Dolomite rock (also dolostone) is composed predominantly of the mineral dolomite. Limestone that is partially replaced by dolomite is referred to as dolomitic limestone, or in old U.S. geologic literature as *magnesian limestone*. Dolomite was first described in 1791 as the rock by the French naturalist and geologist, DÃ©odat Gratet de Dolomieu (1750&#8211;1801) for exposures in what are now known as the Dolomite Alps of northern Italy


.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Bearfootfarm, just so many different limes out there. I want to get the agricultural lime for the barn floor & to use in the muddy walkways & paths. Just didn't know it the dolomite lime would do the same.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> just *so many different limes *out there


Pricing is often determined by which type is the closest, since it's mined in different areas, and some types are more common in certain regions


----------

